# Mossberg 270 and 30-06



## mburgess

Has anyone looked into the 270 or 30-06 made by Mossberg that Wal-mart carries. I have read on a couple gun forums on the intranet that many people are quite happy with them. I heard that Mossberg signed a deal with the military to start manufacturing these rifles on one of these websites. Anyone have one or shot one of them. I'm thinking about starting deer hunting a little more again and for the price of the 270 ($244) it is almost worth just buying it and seeing how it shoots. I've spent more money than that on dumber things. I don't care to hear how it stacks up to a 300 or a 7mm, I just want to know if anyone has shot one and if they shoot straight.


----------



## hunter1976

Hey I bought a mossberg 30/06 and it surprised me I bought it cause I was curious bought accuracy of it and It shocked me at 100 yards away I put 5 shots inside each other dead on the target. I can not do that with my ruger 7 mag.


----------



## mburgess

Did you get one with a synthetic stock or woodgrain? I pulled one out of the glass case last night at Wally world with a synthetic stock and it really looked and felt cheaply made, compared to some of the other guns in the case? I wasn't impressed with it, I think I would like the woodgrain better.


----------



## 147 Grain

It's a decent rifle for the once or twice a year hunter and although accurate, the trigger is non adjustable.


----------



## arover2

Where is this Mossberg rifle manufactured? USA or overseas? 
Not being critical of Mossberg, but a lot of U.S. firearms manufacturers are in the process of bringing in, and setting up future productions of more rifles and shotguns from Russia, Turkey, and Syria. 
Sadly this may be the wave of the future.


----------



## Gohon

> Where is this Mossberg rifle manufactured? USA or overseas?


On their web site they start out with ....." For generations, Mossberg has built reliable, quality firearms at an unparalleled value. Now, it introduces its first *American-made* bolt action rifle in over 20 years - the 100ATR™ (All Terrain Rifle)".


----------



## Nudo7

I would be careful purchasing guns from walmart. There is a reason walmart sells for less. All of there products are made as cheaply as possible. Some companies I have heard have seperate divisions for walmart products and they purposely make those products as cheaply as possible. This is what walmart wants. They put a lot of pressure on there suppliers to make there products as cheap as they can so they can sell it cheaper. I personley wouldn't purchase a walmart gun. Many of there stocks do not have any bedding and the barrels are very thin. Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Gohon

> There is a reason walmart sells for less. All of there products are made as cheaply as possible


I would respectfully disagree with that. To my knowledge that is just another urban myth. WalMart carries Leupolds Sportsman line of scopes and I seriously doubt Leupold would set up a special assembly line for WalMart or take a chance on damaging their reputation with a inferior product. Ditto for other major brands including their guns. Now as to whether WalMart carries top of the line products, that's another story.


----------



## mburgess

I bought the Fausti o/u 2 years ago at walmart and absolutely love the gun. They maybe cheaper but guns are like golf clubs. It isn't the gun it is the one using them.


----------



## cxkeith

I too, for the price bought a Mossberg 30-06. I had some of the same questions and will be testing it soon. I found an article that you might be interested in, after digging around trying to get some feedback on this rifle. Here is the address: http://thehunterslife.com/forums/showthread.php?t=492
After reading this I feel a little better about buying. This guy makes some good points to consider since there are some of us who have tight budgets.


----------



## killshot91

To anyone who is wondering or still wondering about a Mossberg .30-06, they are great guns. I have one, and I love it. I have killed many deer with it and I have never had a problem with it. The longest shot I ever took with it was about 850 yards, and it still had enough power to go almost the entire way through, the bullet got caught under the skin on the opposite side of deer from the entry wound. For ammunition, I recomend Federal 180gr balistic tips. I would recomend these rifles to anyone think about purchasing one.


----------



## cwoparson

> The longest shot I ever took with it was about 850 yards


Really! Since the Federal 180 grain Ballistic Tip leaves the muzzle at 2700 fps and when sighted in at the normal range of 200 yards for a 30-06, you would of had about a 18 foot drop at 850 yards. Maybe you could expand on this marvelous Annie Oakly shot.


----------



## gsxrram

I am a sharp shooter (sniper) ... int the U.S. Air Force ... I don't know a hell of a lot about different rifles, but I know what I know about the rifles I am aquainted with, and I have had a lot of training on how to use them effectively in the field from ranges most people wouldnt dream of! So i do know brother, if that 850 yard shot is real, and you havent been through any formal police or military training, you are a hell of a shot and should think about coming and joining this elite group of Silent Assassins in the baddest military in the world! "One Shot, One Kill" ... O.E.F. Afghanistan 2007 ...


----------



## cwoparson

gsxrram, you are right in that a sharp shooter or trained sniper can and do make some remarkable shots at unbelievable ranges, and can do so constantly. But a hunter with the typical store bought 30-06 with a typical scope sighted in at the typical 200 yard mark, I think not.


----------



## gsxrram

my point exactly ... cwo ... I am guessing that is chief warrant officer?


----------



## cwoparson

Good guess. :lol:


----------



## mrmcgee

I personaly don't consider killing a deer at 850 yards hunting. That would be sniping. Part of the challenge to hunting is getting in the woods and trying to get as close a shot as possible. At 850 yards I bet you don't need camo! I thought a hunters job was to make sure you could get an ethical kill. Taking a shot at 850 yards would not be considered an ethical kill.

I heard the National Guard won the sniper competition last year! The Marines hand loaded their ammo and the National Guard used the regular long range ammo produced for the military! Those guys could take a deer at 850 and I would consider that an ethical kill! It is their job to be that good and they live it everyday. I think that is deffinately a "Don't try this at home" situation!


----------



## gsxrram

lol ... you could say that


----------



## buckshot0039

mrmcgee said:


> I personaly don't consider killing a deer at 850 yards hunting. That would be sniping. Part of the challenge to hunting is getting in the woods and trying to get as close a shot as possible. At 850 yards I bet you don't need camo! I thought a hunters job was to make sure you could get an ethical kill. Taking a shot at 850 yards would not be considered an ethical kill.
> 
> I heard the National Guard won the sniper competition last year! The Marines hand loaded their ammo and the National Guard used the regular long range ammo produced for the military! Those guys could take a deer at 850 and I would consider that an ethical kill! It is their job to be that good and they live it everyday. I think that is deffinately a "Don't try this at home" situation!





> I live in british columbia canada and we have alot of open range to hunt and some shots from 50 yards out to 500yards and my 30-06 is equipt with a leupold vx2 with a long range dial and not that I like the long shot but it is nice to no if you have to it's possible.


----------

